# Weight Loss and testing



## maddisonsquare (Jun 25, 2016)

Good afternoon.
I became the owner of a SD CodeFree meter reader and test strips and lancets.
I tested before my evening meal 19, 90 minutes after evening meal and was nearly 22.
So tested this morning and was 21.

At my annual review I was told it was 10.

Am I doing something wrong?
I am eating more sensibly and when I do my next weekly shop I will be doing LCHF along with MFP.

Any advise on the testing would be gratefully receiving. I will admit that I dont really know when I am meant to test but it said before and after evening meal on the internet. 
Thank you xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2016)

Have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S - this explains how to test efficiently so you can discover your tolerances for different meals  What you are chiefly interested in is the difference in the before and one or two hour after eating numbers - this represents how much the meal has increased your blood sugar levels. Ideally, this increase shouldn't be more than 2-3 mmol/l, but it will take a while to build up experience so you do need to be patient


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2016)

Your blood glucose tested by your meter is not the same as your HbA1c.  One measures the actual glucose floating about in your blood now this second, and the other measures how much of that circulating glucose has actually stuck onto your red blood cells during the previous 10-12 weeks - that being the average lifespan of a red blood cell.  So when you give then your veinous blood to send away to the lab to test - there will be some new red blood cells in their infancy that haven't had time to get any stuck to them, there will also be some really really old ones that are on their last legs and can hardly move with the weight of glucose that's adhered during their lives and the rest at various ages and various stages of coating.  Bit like painting the Firth of Forth bridge.  The test tells them the average state of the paintwork on the whole bridge at that time!

Alan's right - if your BG only goes up by a couple of points after eating - it ain't that particular food that's the problem.  If it was already high before the meal - then that's what needs tackling, not that actual food.  If it's always high before every meal for a month no matter what you do about restricting carbs or running a few extra miles - then it needs hitting a different way - more or different, medication.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 25, 2016)

It's not just before & after your evening meal, it's around your breakfast (when you get up/before eating, after eathing) and dinner too.  Along with anything you have between, like fruit.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 27, 2016)

wash you hands and dry properly before testing, is always a good tip. (I just lick my finger and wipe on clothes  )
don't have the needle setting too deep, I milk a drop of blood, you don't want it to freely bleed.

this is what I wished I was told on day one
This gives a simple overview to how it works for me. The more carbs I eat the more carbs I want. They don’t give up easy and it’s biochemical
www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEayi6IBjZw&list=PLCD72F4109EDC4BD8&index=6

an introduction to low carb, no need to pay to see more, there is enough on the net.
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb

what to expect the first week, besides being starving hungry for the first 36 hours, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2016)

bilbie said:


> I just lick my finger and wipe on clothes



Not the best idea, since you may have sugar in your saliva. Well, probably not you, but other people


----------



## maddisonsquare (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice. It is very much appreciated. And trophywench, thank you so much for explaining that to me. I like that each time on come onto this forum, I learn something new.


----------



## bilbie (Jun 29, 2016)

I found that when I cut sugars and starches, my afternoon numbers were the first to come good, the fasting numbers took longer. By reducing carbs, I was reducing the amount of insulin my body needs. My pancreas was able to cope, so the BG came down, even with high insulin resistance. I also quickly lost 10kg in 2-3mths


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 29, 2016)

Well done bilbie,


----------

